# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Мультфильмы, Anime >  Три богатыря: исторический или псевдоисторический мультфильм?

## Настя

Часто встречаю на разных форумах обсуждение новых мультфильмов студии "Мельница": одни говорят, что в них отражена историческая реальность, а другие - что история в этих мультфильма "перекручена", искажена. Как вы считаете?

----------

